# My bf thinks I don't look European



## StereoXGirl (May 27, 2008)

Why not just be yourself?


----------



## Aprill (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not just be yourself?



Exactly


----------



## S. Lisa Smith (May 27, 2008)

I was thinking the same thing.


----------



## msmack (May 27, 2008)

grow some serious armpit/leg hair and don't wear a bra. (totally joking!)


----------



## internetchick (May 27, 2008)

A comment like that would have pissed me off big time. He needs to know how rude that is.


----------



## pinksugar (May 27, 2008)

I'm a little confused what he meant by that remark. What DID he think you look like?? besides, being European is over rated





I'm sure you're beautiful how you are, but when I think of classic European chic, I think monochromatic outfits, lots of black and white or navy and white, with a hint of red like dark denim and a red skinny scarf, or trench coats. And big sunglasses!


----------



## Darla (May 27, 2008)

Originally Posted by *msmack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif grow some serious armpit/leg hair and don't wear a bra. (totally joking!) ugghhi was thinking get him to buy you a new BMW convertible. Get some Italian shades and you can do Euro pretty well then.

Until then maybe you want to consider a new Canadian BF, or Euro if you prefer.


----------



## CellyCell (May 28, 2008)

That's kinda random. That's like saying, "look more Caucasian".

Don't change yourself for a person, unless it's a bad habit like smoking. Just be more, open minded to different cultures... I guess?


----------



## laurreenn (May 29, 2008)

i don't see how that's necessarily a bad thing. for one, your boyfriend's opinion isn't the start and end of things. i mean just because he doesn't think you look european (what does that mean anyway?) doesn't mean that other people don't think you look european. plus, i don't think it's a big deal. almost everyone i meet thinks i'm japanese when i'm really korean. it doesn't bother me, it's just how i look.


----------



## Sirvinya (May 29, 2008)

What does a European look like anyway? I'm pale as they come and I'm European. The woman who lives next door has a deep olive complection and is European.


----------



## Johnnie (May 29, 2008)

I don't know why you'd be so offended. It's not like he said he doesn't like you. If you can't accept the way you look then get a tan and fake an accent.


----------



## ticki (May 30, 2008)

so what was his point? you should smack him upside the head. just because.


----------



## KatJ (May 30, 2008)

Seriously, what is he trying to say? Is he saying that it's a bad thing?


----------



## emily_3383 (May 30, 2008)

haha everyone here is like "what the hell does that mean?!".

What does European look like. lol


----------



## fawp (May 30, 2008)

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not just be yourself?



I agree. When people try to consciously change their overall style it often looks forced...which isn't a good look on anyone.


----------



## usersassychick0 (May 30, 2008)

Ok first of all, I don't really understand how its either a bad or good thing. It is just a statement...like say you have brown hair. It could be hideous, or gorgeous.

But even so, I personally believe it depends on what type of european....like french or italian? Each country is just a little bit different from the others. When i was in italy, i noticed a lot of black, and greys where the norm. But on other countrys i also noticed that one could have people walking around like clones, and the next would be full of self expression.


----------



## Ricci (May 30, 2008)

Hey thats excellent advice!

Originally Posted by *StereoXGirl* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Why not just be yourself?


----------



## SimplyElegant (May 30, 2008)

It's just a random opinion. It sounds like it's based on a lot of generalizations that can't all be true either so I wouldn't pay much attention to it anyway.


----------



## Darla (May 30, 2008)

I think this is all nonsense. You could take random pictures from here or anyplace else where there is an international population, mix them up and i guarantee you that most people could not determine where people are from. Sure there are some differences of style but because people have migrated and relocated over the world how can anyone tell for sure?

I stand by my original statement, any guy that says why can't you be more like something else obviously means that he is not entirely happy for some reason. Are you sure you want to stay together?


----------



## jessiej78 (May 30, 2008)

Well, I don't look African American, but I am. (one-quarter). So why should this be an issue? With all due respect, I think he's being a bit silly.


----------



## Adrienne (May 30, 2008)

Well, wasn't he rude! I'd get mad if my husband told me, you're not mexican enough, which i have heard from his family. They used to crack on him and say "you're wife doesn't make tortillas, she just serves you bread." They would say i wasn't a responsible mexican woman because i didn't clean the house and serve his plate so he'd have something to eat for dinner or fix him his lunch. He told them "If i wanted a maid, i'd hire one, but i wanted someone i could share my life with. not tell them what to do all the dang time" Proudest day of my life






They leave me alone now but i do cook like they do and better, my mil asks me for recipes, and just bc i dont' wait at the heels of my husband's feet does not mean i'm not a good wife. I would tell him to get over it and what's the big deal with not looking European enough!! He should love you the way you are. Not carry an image of what he wants you to be.


----------



## glitter_vertigo (Jun 2, 2008)

What an odd comment... I suppose ask him to elaborate if you're really bothered but I'd say just let it go. Guys aren't always the most tactful creatures on earth.


----------



## magosienne (Jun 3, 2008)

i don't know if it's a bad or a good thing. honestly i think his comment makes no sense. we're all different. buy him a flight to Paris, he'll see people from many origins, but all french.

(by the way, about that hair comment, the European girls have just as much hair on the legs as the other non european women, and we do shave



).


----------



## andrrea (Jun 5, 2008)

What exactly does looking European mean?? I was born in Canada to two European parents. I think I'd probably look the same if I was born anywhere else





It's an odd comment but I get it all the time when people find out my background!


----------



## Tyari (Jun 15, 2008)

I'd like to know what european looks like? I mean, I'm african american and if my fictional boyfriend me I didn't look black enough, I would question just want he thinks I should look like and what he meant when he said it...hmmm... tell him he doesn't look masculine/manly enough and see how he takes it... (totally kidding)


----------



## ivette (Jun 15, 2008)

Originally Posted by *msmack* /img/forum/go_quote.gif grow some serious armpit/leg hair and don't wear a bra. (totally joking!) good one msmack


----------



## mzsada (Jul 9, 2008)

Just because you might not 'look' European doesn't neccessarily mean you're not European. It's who you are inside. Don't try to 'look' more European just because your BF says you don't look one. People always say I look like a different race other than my own all the time, even my family but it doesn't bother me. So, with that being said, I'm not going to go change into my ethnicity just because someone tells me other wise. Like most people said, just be yourself. =]


----------



## underthegaze (Dec 28, 2008)

Hm thatâ€™s an odd situation. I have been told that I do not look European like thousands of times and well...I am! I do not think he meant to be rude or anything he was just stating a fact that you no longer mesh with your culture perhaps you have been "Westernized" and there is nothing wrong with that if you grew up in a certain environment. I think you should revisit this discussion if it bothers you to clear the air, but I think ultimately it will be just that - a discussion, not a personal attack.


----------



## Ozee (Dec 28, 2008)

I think alot of people expect you to fit into a certain stereotype tagged to nationalities/religions that is portrayed by media. Usually the media is from a totally different country and just foucuses on either total extremes or the poorer taste customs of that culture in question. (hope im saying that right) So i guess if you don't conform to a certain image people have a hard time in their head thinking someone is Euro/Arab/Jewish/Islam etc etc...

I come from a greek father german mother so you can say im euro background but to me my nationality is Aussie.

Maybe because your not behaving a way he thinks you should be, He thinks you've 'lost your roots' (Ive been told that soooo many times lol)

But if he is just meaning the pure physcial side of things, just because you may not look like a poster girl for your certain nation/background? Then that is his ignorance shining through brightly





Originally Posted by *underthegaze* /img/forum/go_quote.gif Hm thatâ€™s an odd situation. I have been told that I do not look European like thousands of times and well...I am! I do not think he meant to be rude or anything he was just stating a fact that you no longer mesh with your culture perhaps you have been "Westernized" and there is nothing wrong with that if you grew up in a certain environment. I think you should revisit this discussion if it bothers you to clear the air, but I think ultimately it will be just that - a discussion, not a personal attack. Good post


----------



## Joan_CD (Dec 29, 2008)

Originally Posted by *ticki* /img/forum/go_quote.gif so what was his point? you should smack him upside the head. just because. I concur!!!!!!!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Dec 29, 2008)

So I take it he's never seen you in the bathroom! bad joke...You're a peeing?


----------



## Ozee (Dec 30, 2008)

oh my god i had to think about that joke shyiskrazy...so bad that its funny lol...


----------



## Fataliya (Dec 31, 2008)

Originally Posted by *laurreenn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i don't see how that's necessarily a bad thing. for one, your boyfriend's opinion isn't the start and end of things. i mean just because he doesn't think you look european (what does that mean anyway?) doesn't mean that other people don't think you look european. plus, i don't think it's a big deal. almost everyone i meet thinks i'm japanese when i'm really korean. it doesn't bother me, it's just how i look. Ahn-yahng ha sey-oh!
Ok, really hard to spell that out in English, lol.


----------



## Jinx (Jan 2, 2009)

Originally Posted by *Sirvinya* /img/forum/go_quote.gif What does a European look like anyway? I'm pale as they come and I'm European. The woman who lives next door has a deep olive complection and is European. That's what I was wondering.Exactly what is the defining characteristic that makes someone "look" European???


----------

